
Hawk – a HTTP authentication scheme (used by Mozilla identity API) - NicoJuicy
http://alexbilbie.com/2012/11/hawk-a-new-http-authentication-scheme/
======
NicoJuicy
[http://hueniverse.com/](http://hueniverse.com/) is a great follow up post
which provides a lot of extra information / background / scope

